# Staver Locomotive Steam-up September 26th - 29th



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Who is coming to the Fall 7th Annual Fall Steam Up?[/b]


Fall Steam Up*September 26th - 29th*
Registration for the four-day event will be similar to last year. Tentative Schedule attached. We look forward to seeing you all soon!

*Click here for Registration Form*

*Click here for Tentative Schedule*


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

overland 
I hear they will have more sidings


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am stopping at Accucraft on the way up to pick up a few things. Then over to Sacramento to pick up a few more items. 
So on to Portland. Should be arriving late Thursdays night and be at the event Friday morning.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be hitting the road Wednesday, and plan on arriving Portland early afternoon on Thursday. Was out this evening breaking up coal to get ready. (For the locomotive, not the truck however. Although it might be be fun to pilot, and fire, a coal-driven road vehicle on a trip like that. Maybe.) 

Steve


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm having my gall blader out on Wednesday so I won't be able to make it till Thursday.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Are you serious???


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 22 Sep 2013 10:48 PM 
I'm having my gall blader out on Wednesday so I won't be able to make it till Thursday. Dan
Best to you with the operation and glad to hear that the recovery will allow you to attended the steam up


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

weather forecast: partly sunny with temperatures near 70 for friday and saturday, a bit cooler on thursday


----------



## Carl in Tx (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm flying out tomorrow. See ya'll there! 

Cheers, 
Carl


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

weather update: 30 % chance of showers friday and saturday afternoon 

storm moving through Seattle much sooner than expected will have a minor influence on Oregon


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

now the rain chances are >60 % 

;-(


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Some day they will relearn how to forcast weather.







Later RJD


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Well at least we are indoors. 
See you all soon.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

It's Oregon. "Chance of rain" means it may or may not be raining at any given time. But there will be rain. I am now about 170 miles south of Portland. It's rained on and off since I got north of Shasta. The stock of coal for the loco, however, has been under cover and dry. 

Steve


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Made to Eugene, OR tonight and going get some sleep. See all of you tomorrow morning.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

We all are having a wonderful time. Some rain but it has been a lot of fun Lots of Sidings which great![/b]














[/b]


----------



## Carl in Tx (Jan 15, 2008)

Great Steamup! 
Carl Malone 

Staver Locomotive Steamup 2013 Video


----------



## StevenIsBallin (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks really fun, wish I lived closer so I could join in. Just curious since Ive never been to a steam up, but how does everyone share the track? Is everyone allotted a certain time which they can run their train or does everyone just politely take turns?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the video Carl. 
Nice to see some of what went on. 
Steve, Larry Staver's track is something like 500 feet of a meandering dogbone inside, plus an additional nearly 300 feet outside, soon to be greatly increased, so there is really not too big of a problem most of the time. 
In the last couple of events, he has set aside some times of each day strictly for slow running, or fast running, so that there is a chance for there not be the normal situation of a fast express train coming up behind a slow moving Shay or something. 
There has not been the need really to have a sign up board, but at some times it can get very busy and all of a sudden you find five or six trains all following each other. 
The rule is always "stay with you loco and keep and eye on the train ahead". 
I have always tried to pick a less busy time to run, and preferably run with other runners who I know and can trust. 
In the past, Sunday morning when a lot of people have left for home, I have had the track to myself and can stand in one place and watch with great satisfaction as my train snakes around the track. 
Other steamups with smaller tracks, you will find that you can sign up for a half hour time slot, so you can run without the need to worry about others on the track. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

You were missed David, 

Who made those Daylight cars anyway... 


jim


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Jim, I plan on being at the Spring one. 
Nice interiors in those cars! 
Cheers, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Two Blocked (Feb 22, 2008)

I managed to attend most of the day on Friday. It was my first visit, I was very impressed, and I thank my hosts for some very special treatment that they showered upon all in attendance. This event is a first cabin affair, and I would encourage everyone on this forum to go out of their way to budget the time to visit this "warehouse" of a train extravaganza at their first opportunity. Bravo!


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks to Larry S for another great event. 
The new sidings worked out well 

jim o


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 29 Sep 2013 06:44 PM 
Thanks Jim, I plan on being at the Spring one. 
Nice interiors in those cars! 
Cheers, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 

David, what are the dates for the 2014 Spring steamup? When is registration? Where do most people stay in Portland? Thanks.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 07 Oct 2013 08:03 AM 
David, what are the dates for the 2014 Spring steamup? When is registration? Where do most people stay in Portland? Thanks.
John,
In the new year, keep an eye on his site:
http://staverlocomotive.com/whatwedo/ffsteamup.html
or maybe email him and I'm sure he will let you know.
Also on his site:
http://staverlocomotive.com/whatwedo/steamup.html
You will see at the bottom that he has an arrangement with a local hotel, The Silver Cloud, which many stay at.
It is 1.12kms (2 minutes drive) from Hotel to Stavers.
Others find other hotels and motels to stay at, but we find the location of The Silver Cloud to be ideal.
Maybe see you there.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 07 Oct 2013 09:00 AM 
Posted By jfrank on 07 Oct 2013 08:03 AM 
David, what are the dates for the 2014 Spring steamup? When is registration? Where do most people stay in Portland? Thanks.
John,
In the new year, keep an eye on his site:
http://staverlocomotive.com/whatwedo/ffsteamup.html
or maybe email him and I'm sure he will let you know.
Also on his site:
http://staverlocomotive.com/whatwedo/steamup.html
You will see at the bottom that he has an arrangement with a local hotel, The Silver Cloud, which many stay at.
It is 1.12kms (2 minutes drive) from Hotel to Stavers.
Others find other hotels and motels to stay at, but we find the location of The Silver Cloud to be ideal.
Maybe see you there.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada 


Thanks David. I just added my self to his email list.


----------

